
Announcing TypeScript 2.6 RC - theodorejb
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/typescript/2017/10/12/announcing-typescript-2-6-rc/
======
styfle
I was concerned that it would be difficult to use the new
`--strictFunctionTypes` flag due to all the 3rd party typings not conforming
to this flag. However, sandersn fixed[0] many popular packages not long after
this feature landed.

I've been using TypeScript for 5 years[1] and it has been a great experience,!
Even these (occasional) "breaking" changes are relatively easy to navigate.

[0]:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/pull/18654#issuecomm...](https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/pull/18654#issuecomment-336274851)

[1]:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/typescript/2017/10/02/types...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/typescript/2017/10/02/typescript-
turns-5/)

